# Karate Lexicon



## Rob Broad (Aug 12, 2004)

I recently read the August Black Belt article called Karate Lexicon.  It discusses 10 very popular terms found in most Dojos, but it shows where we have slightly changed the meaning of the words.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 12, 2004)

ok...?

Yes, there is a big difference between what a karate person thinks a word means and is pronounced and what someone that speaks Japanese thinks...

Your post seems like it got caught short?


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 12, 2004)

Andrew you are right there is a paragraph missing.

Here is the entire post:

I recently read the August Black Belt article called Karate Lexicon. It discusses 10 very popular terms found in most Dojos, but it shows where we have slightly changed the meaning of the words.

It discussed Bunkai, Bushido, Dan, Dojo, Kata, Kumite, Mokuso, Rei, Reishiki, and Sensei.  It is very informative, we all have an idea of what teh words mean and we are usually close but teh actual translation is quite insightful.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 12, 2004)

Now how about giving some of the incorrect vs correct usages


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 12, 2004)

I was actually thinking we could get some people to post what they think the words mean and then I will give the definitions that were given.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 12, 2004)

hehehe... "Black Belt" as a reference for the "real" translations...

I find that amusing


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 12, 2004)

I said I would post the definitions give, not "real" definitions.  That will be up to the reader to discern.


----------



## drunken mistress (Aug 29, 2004)

We don´t use all of these words so I´ll post meanings I was given on a few
Bunkai - the practical application of Kata
Dan - a level (up to ten) after black belt. Usually takes at least 2 years to achieve each Dan
Dojo - temple/ place where karate is taught
Kata - a traditional from containing a fixed sequence of fighting moves
Kumite - sparring
Sensei - teacher


----------



## RRouuselot (Aug 29, 2004)

Japanese translation:

Bunkai: to break apart, seperate, dismantle(lit.)
Dojo: A place where the "way" of XXXX is taught
Kata: form, shape(lit.)
Kumite: meeting of the hands (lit.)


----------



## bignick (Aug 29, 2004)

kumite also means gripping hands...like in judo kumi kata means "forms of gripping"


----------



## RRouuselot (Aug 29, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> kumite also means gripping hands...like in judo kumi kata means "forms of gripping"


 
Actually it doesn't. The word kumi means to meet, join, collect depending on it's usage. 
The word "tori" means to grip.


----------

